# :-( Please please help - brown discharge at 6 weeks...Anybody??



## buttercup_82

Hi all,

I am about 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant, and so far everything has been fine. Have been feeling tired, hungry, back achey etc. but last night, when I went to the loo, I had stained my underwear.

The stain was a very light, but very noticeable brown discharge.

It was there a bit when I wiped but then went away.

Then throughout today, have had it a few times when wiping, and a small bit on my underwear. 

I would describe it as light brown discharge - quite mucous consistency (sorry tmi)

Up until yesterday afternoon, I have been having plenty of creamy cm, the type I had in my pregnancy when I had my daughter. Always a good sign for me. But then this started and I'm confused and scared. 

I had a miscarriage a few months ago at 13 weeks. After my d and c I didn't bleed much, but about two weeks later I had a very similar discharge to what I'm having now - colour and consistency. It was leftover from d and c. Then when I got my first cycle, after period stopped I had a couple of days of this brown mucous discharge while hubby and I were ttc. I then became pregnant, and here I am now - with this discharge.

I'm very confused and worried. Can't get a scan until tomorrow. I had a mmc a few years ago that started off with brown spotting, but I can't remember what the discharge was like - I know it ended up being thick and sticky dark brown, but cant remember if it was ever like what I am experiencing now. It's just people say brown blood is old and therefore good, but in my experience, it wasn't good. 

Sorry for the long post - really really grateful for any thoughts on this / similar experiences.please help


----------



## buttercup_82

Anybody?? Please :(


----------



## kanga

Hi buttercup. I'm going to be stalking as I'm 6+1 and have just discovered browny mucusy dc. With a bit of a red tinge aswell. There's not much but I feel different too. 

It could be implantation type pains, cervix closing up etc. but tbh I had lots and lots of cramping in week 5 and none for a good week or so now. What about you?

I've also been having loads of ewcm, which I thought was a good sign. Have you had much?

Sorry I'm not much help but just wanted to say you're not alone xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks so much for your reply Kanga, it's nice to have someone to talk to bout this, even though it's not a nice thing to be so worried and scared...

In terms of ewcm, I have been having tons of creamy cm pretty much since before I got my bfp and even up until yesterday afternoon. 

I have been having cramps for the past week or so, mainly back ache and that's what I had before when preg with my dd. but now my back feels more achey today, But I don't know it that's in my head! It might be a good sign if u aren't so crampy??

Do u mind me asking, was the dc in your underwear or just when wipe? I had a bit on underwear today, less than last night, and today just mostly when I wipe - but it's most definitely light brown, almost like a watery discharge.

Are u able to get a scan?? Xo


----------



## buttercup_82

*Bump*


----------



## kanga

Hi Hun. I'd been having loads of Ewcm too although today it was browny red. It was in my Knicks and there was the smallest of tinges on toilet paper. It was about 6pm when I was running ds his bath and I haven't dare check since 

I'm a bit crampy so feeling pretty gutted. I've just scoffed a massive Lindt bunny for comfort!

Sounds like yours has pretty much stopped which is good? Will you request a scan to check everything out?

Have you had/got any other symptoms and have these changed over the last few days? Xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Getting a scan tomorrow afternoon, I'm holding on to some hope but really I am preparing myself In case it's not good. I've been here before where it ended badly for me, but I guess every pregnancy is different? 

Hate all this not knowing! 

I'm crampy too, just hoping we are both ok!!! It's so hard because cramps can be a good thing in pregnancy or a bad thing. Think we have some mini Lindt bunnies in fridge, may have to go eat them too!!!

My symptons are mainly tiredness, more hungry than usual, back ache, and up until yesterday evening creamy cm. I still have the other symptons I think, but I keep getting paranoid! What about u?

Still getting some discharge when I wipe, doesn't seem to be too much at minute but I know that could change xo


----------



## kanga

Yeah I've had 2 Mcs before and don't think I can do it again. So think ill stay in denial for a big longer before getting checked out. 

I've had sickness on and off. Thirst but not recently. I'm not feeling good about it at all tbh. Still sat on the chair, will brave a check soon!

Hope all is well for you tomorrow. It's great that you have your other symptoms so hopefully you'll see a nice bean tomorrow x


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks Kanga, am hoping the best for you too. Just had some more dc on tp so I'm not too hopeful, I just want to get the scan at this stage...

Have had 2 mc also, it's just so hard and unfair, don't think I could do it again either :-( try and stay positive. I know what u mean - I dread every time I go to the loo! 

Stay strong and keep in touch xo


----------



## kanga

I will do, we are in the same boat at the same stage too. Lets hope it's good news Gif both of us. We can start with you tomorrow ! Xx


----------



## kanga

Bit of an update from me. Bright red blood on panty liner. Not had this before with my previous losses. Period cramps also. Not looking good. I wish you the best of luck for tomorrow please let ,e know how u get on. Night x


----------



## buttercup_82

Kanga, I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope you are doing ok. It's so cruel and unfair. I hope u will get an appointment tomorrow? 

Please take care, I'll be thinking about u and keepingu in my prayers. I'll let u know how I get on.
Night night and God bless xo


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi Kanga, how are you doing? Has there been any change? I had more discharge this morning with a small blood clot on tp, a bit of staining in underwear which was darker than discharge yesterday, still brown - I think - not sure if it's dark red, but it's not bright. Not looking good... Hope u are doing okay xo


----------



## kanga

I'm needing like a light period. It's pretty red. Doctors appt at 4.30 toda and scan booked for weds at 8.50. It's not looking great for me

What about you, do you have a scan today? Are you cramping? I'm having period pains. Xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Had my scan today and really I am no further on. I thought I was about 6.3, but the sonograher said she thinks I'm just early and have my dates wrong. We could see a sac, yolk sac and what she thinks might be a baby, but very very small. 

I mentioned the blood and she said it could be anything like implantation, or even from the baby aspirin that I am taking under my consultant after last mc, but also that it could be a sign of misscarriage. But kept saying that she really thinks I'm early for dates. I was temping, taking opk's etc so I'm quite sure if my dates but I suppose there is always possibility I am wrong?

She said she didn't want to give me false hope, but has booked me to come back in ten days for another scan. I said I might be in touch before that if bleeding really takes off though..! 

The scan was internal, so she was able to see the blood after and said it is red - so I'm past brown stage now. I'm still not spotting loads, but there is a bit each time I wipe and every so often a bit more than 'just a bit'. 

I got positive opk on 5th and 6th march, then negative on 7th. Is it possible I wold have ovulated much after the positive ones?

I'm not building my hopes up at all, just going to have to wait and see, and to keep an eye on this spotting, which is turning into a dull red...

I hope u got on well at doctors today, let me know how u got on. Are u sill very crampy? I have dull back ache but that's about it. Hope u are doing ok.

this is all so hard!!! Xo


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi Laides- so very sorry you are both going through this time of not knowing and incredible fear. I wish you both the best. 


I had 3 different episodes of brown spotting with this pregnancy all between 4 and 7 weeks and I'm so far all is well. Bleeding is incredibly scary and each time I saw it I just knew that the pregnancy was over, but that is not always the case. Good luck to you both. :hugs:`


----------



## kanga

Thanks for your support scarolna. I'm hoping to still be ok but ill now for sure at 8.50 on weds!

What's your lmp buttercup? I think it's Totally possible that you ovulated later, with my son I was like you thinking that i Ovulated earlier but my dates were always a week back suggesting I ovulated a week later than I thought, well 5 days. 

I take it you didn't get a heartbeat? But that's not that usual at 6 weeks. I hope everything turns out ok for you at your next scan, it's a drag having to wait isn't it. 

I'm still cramping, the bleeding has eased a little. I'm looking forward to me scan and finding out what's going on. Saw a friend today who had the same bleed im having when she was 6 weeks with her twins. And that all turned out ok. I haven't had any massive clots so that is the only hope I'm hanging in to at the moment. 

I hope it all ends well for us both x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey guys just seen this i had bleeding at 6 weeks, 8 and 10 weeks and i'm still pregnant its not always a bad thing, fx it all works out for you.


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks scarolina and sweet. Its great hearing positive stories. And thanks kanga for advice on ov.

Basically, when we went in today, sac is measuring about 5.5 weeks. There was a yoke and possibly a baby too, there was something very very small and sonograher reckons this culd be a baby but didn't confirm. She was probably more optimistic than me

But we didn't see a heartbeat, so scheduled in again for ten days time.

My spotting is very light and seems to have stopped, with a faint bit when wiping.

But the thing is, the last time hubby and I dtd was on March 6th, the 2nd and last day of my positve opk. Then according to fertility friend I ovulated on march 7th, but I have heard that ff can get it wrong. can opk's be wrong too?

But to make my dates wrong, it wold probably meani would have conceived on the Monday roughly, but that's 5 days after bd. is that not an awfully long time? just seems so long and so that's why I'm wondering maybe my dates are right and my baby stopped growing at 5.5 weeks. 

What do u all think? Any ideas?? 

Kanga, I am feeling more optimistic for you!  its great that u haven't been clotting, I will be praying all goes well for you on weds! 

Is anyone/ did anyone take low dose aspirin when ttc/pregnant??

Thanks ladies xo


----------



## buttercup_82

Kanga - my lmp is feb 19th, although first cycle after mmc and d and c, so not sure what length it would have been. I'm usually regular 28 days, got first period 32 days after d and c xo


----------



## kanga

If sounds like the sonographer felt everything was pretty consistent with very early pregnancy. Which is good I guess she sees things like this all the time

Have you done a digi? That might tell u what your hcg is doing. I'm too scared to take one. 

What ov tests were u using? Im not sure what ff does but maybe your cycle was different this month due to d&c?

By lmp you're closer to 7 weeks bug again, d&c could have messed with that so I would say you're still not out yet! Shame you have to waif 10 days

I haven't done aspirin xx


----------



## george83

Hello ladies I'm so sorry your both going through this, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and I hope both your scans go ok when you get them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks George83. I really think things might not be so good for me...trying so hard to stay positive, but spotting more and more when I wipe, still that dull red colour.

Haven't done a digi since last weds (and the Monday the previous week) both cb digi and showed pregnant 3 weeks + (did the one on weds as I always like to be reassured!) sonograher said today that they didn't pay much attention to them, plus I asked if I could get hcg tested and she said there really wasn't much point at this stage. Are u going to do a digi Kanga? I might do one in a few days.

I used Internet cheapie ov tests that I got on amazon. How are u doing now? Xo


----------



## abhiRPH

buttercup, hope it goes well for you. Same thing happened to me one week back. I got poistive HPT on 23 march and started spotting from March 28th. Went to doctor she checked my HCG and asked me to do vaginal scan. After my scan I miscarried. It is scary to see spotting. Hope everything is normal and smooth in your case.


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks Abhi, and I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope u are doing okay xo


----------



## sweetbuthyper

buttercup i may be wrong but i seem to remember that it could be you ovulated when you though you did but that implantation took longer than expected. Early scans are also very hard to date as baby is so small, with my first that i lost at 23 weeks due to ic my dates were moved with an early scan by a week then moved back at my 12 week scan. As for the spotting if you had an internal scan that can make you spot so a slight increase if not bright red ( altho my bleeding was bright red so again still not a sign of doom) isn't necessarily something to worry over yet you may find it settles in the next few day.


----------



## buttercup_82

Hanks sweet, I'll keep u posted. It's good to hear something positive  my back ache seems to be a bit more but then again I have been lying in sofa so long now, that might have something to do with it!

Really hoping spotting settles although right now feel like I'm in middle of period, but still spotting only when I wipe. Praying that everything is ok, but I just don't know if I'm clutching at straws. 

Thank u all so much for the support,it's so good to be able to all to people who have experienced something similar. 

I'm so sorry to hear that ou lost your baby at 23 weeks, that must have been awful :-( ope your pregnancy is going well at the minute, and thanks again for the positive vibes xo


----------



## kanga

Morning buttercup. I agree with the above in that implantation may take longer so that could be a factor in dates for you. Also that dates early on aren't always consistent. Your bean could be having a bit spurt of growth right now! All is still hopeful until your next scan 

I'm not going to bother with a digi as it will just confuse me if it doesn't say what I hope! My bleeding is still there, not as much as yesterday, a light period now. No massive clots still which is my only positive to hang onto. Not sure if I have a bit of ms right now or if its just cos its early and I am tired! Co slept with DS last night and he doesn't half wriggle about!

Xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi Kanga, 

my bleeding has definitely increased, I would say I am having a light period now. Going to see my doc in the morning and then possibly another scan this week, it just seems like a miscarriage, really feel like I'm in the middle of a period, feel devastated but trying so hard not to fall into a dark hole over all of this. 

Was worried maybe we got pregnant too soon after last mc (waited one cycle) but doc said that isn't an issue at all. I conceived my daughter that way, but just thought maybe this time it was different as I was further on in last mc. 

Hope you are doing ok, and hope things arent too bad for u today. 

thank u so much and to all the ladies on this thread for your support xo


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi Kanga, good luck for today, will be thinking about you. So great tht u have no clots and bleed is lighter. How are u feeling today? Are u still having ms? Hope u managed to get some sleep last night with your little wriggler  xo


----------



## kanga

Hi buttercup. Well, passed a reasonable clot this morning that looked suspiciously to me like a sac. Doctor wasn't sure. 

Scan revealed an empty uterus and not one that is pregnant. Pretty much no lining. So certain that its all been expelled naturally and that we are back to the start. I'm glad it was all natural. After seeing the clot this morning I pretty much knew. Luckily didn't have to have an internal scan so overall not a bad experience. 

How are you today, what's your loss like now? When is your next scan? Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Kanga I am so so sorry to hear this, I really hope that u are doing okay. Are u still bleeding? I really hope things go as smoothly for u as they can in these circumstances. How are u holding up?

I'm still bleeding lightly. No real clots but bleeding, while light, is still heavier than yesterday. I'm crampy too. Next scan is next thurs, they gave me ten days. If bleeding gets worse and I pass clots bedore then, I'll try and get back in for a scan sooner. I feel guilty for saying this, but i really thnk this is a misscarriage :-(

So sorry Kanga, stay positive. How do u feel?

take care xo


----------



## kanga

Thanks Hun. I'm feeling ok actually. Very glad my body's done everything and I don't have to have another d&c. Just want another bab and wondering if I ever will. Hope it doesn't aka 2y again. Wishes we had started trying earlier now etc. life sucks sometimes. 

Bleeding eased a lot. Like the end of a period now. Not much cramping either. I'm going to be checking for ovulation in a few weeks and try again. 

Sorry to hear you think yours is a mc. Not long now til your next scan, next week will soon come around. It's good that you haven't had any clots though. It's he uncertainty thats the worst isn't it, we need windows in our tummys! Are you working through all this? I'm off this week and may not go in next ether, can't decide right now x


----------



## buttercup_82

I agree, windows in our tummys would be great! I'm bleeding more now with some clots, not overly big ones but clots all the same so it's not looking good...

I think it's great for u that things have happend quite quickly - if u know what I mean? Atleast it wasn't long drawn out for u. 

I off work at min but thinking of going back on mon, depending on ow things are. I can be my own worst enemy a home all day with the Internet! I'll decide next week..

I know what u mean about the fear of it happening again, that's my worry too. I had mc in jan and pregnant straight away after one cycle, only to be loosing it again :( so it worries me that that's two in a row, and I really don't want put it off but what if I mc again?! 

Did it take u long conceiving this time round? I hope u find yourself pregnant again soon, I know how it feels wanting to fill that gap as I know u do too xo


----------



## kanga

It was our 3rd cycle and I was tracking ovulation with a cbfm. It's good that u got pg so quickly. I had 2 losses before having my son and it took ages getting pg each time too. I'm going to take progesterone next time just in case, or at least insist it is checked. Have you had any bloods done this time? I'm hoping to get of again quickly, I sort of feel that if I'm in for having more miscarriages I just want t get it all out of the way! Silly I know

I know what you mean abut being at home with the Internet all day! Really don't be put off it this does turn out to be another loss. It's one step closer and just something yo have to go through in order to get to the end. We will both get there x


----------



## buttercup_82

I agree Kanga, and thank u for the support - hopefully we will both get our beautiful healthy babies very soon  u have such a good attitude, I believe In positivity all the way (even though I'm not too positive at min, but with all this bleeding...!)

I got my bloods checked after last mc, everything came back normal. My consultant suggested I take a baby aspirin daily which I have been doing. Spoke to him yesterday and he said it would do no harm to keep taking one each day. He told me originally to take while ttc and up to 12 weeks pregnant.

About the progesterone, did u get tested for it? I have seen so many posts about it. I suggested to my consultant and he said something like, no one really gets that anymore. I was a bit confused. He is really great but is a bit old school. I normally have a 28 day cycle, but I thnk I ov around cd18, so my lp might be slightly short? Is that progesterone related? Just wondering should I mention this next time?

Feel so guilty even thinking about ttc when this all hasn't even been confirmed yet, but I know deep down what's happening and this is the only way I can get thru it. Just terrified now cause of the whole back to back mc issue...:-/ but like u said, one step closer... Positive mental attitude  xo


----------



## kanga

Yes you are total still in! PMA! 

Prog is a hormone that your body needs to sustain a pregnancy. You can get tested for your prog levels during a Normal cycle. It's called 19 or 21 day bloods. Can't remember exactly what cd they do it. And if your levels are low you can supplement. I ovulate lateish aswell. And 28 day cycles, sometimes 27. So I took fit b complex the cycle I conceived as it apparently ,lengthens luteal phase. Could be codswalap of course

Anyway you don't need to worry about all that, we still have hope for your bean x


----------



## buttercup_82

Pretty much having heavy flow now and bad cramps :-( hate this whole thing, it's so tough. I can't believe this is happening again. Going to stay positive though as much as I can, I really want to add to our family so much. 

Hope u are doing okay Kanga, do you have a follow up to get hormones checked or anything?

Will keep that progesterone test in mind xo


----------



## kanga

Oh Hun I'm so sorry. How has everything been today? I know how you're feeling and you will add to your family, it will just take a little more time than You would like. But you'll get there. 

I'm having more bloods done tomorrow morning to check HCg still dropping. Still bleeding just a little, going to order some Internet cheapies to check for ovulation. Don't think I'll bother with the cbfm this month as not sure what cd1 is. And those sticks cost a fortune!

Big hugs to you. Have you got any painful cramps or back ache?


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey kanga, yeah going through tough cramps right now. They started really bad yesterday afternoon, and I passed a big clot and what I thought was sac, but Today at U/S they said either there's a clot left, or it's the sac which may have collapsed.

Haven't passed any more clots today, and camps still bad, just hoping it won't take too long. have a follow up next Friday, hoping things will have cleared by then. The sonograher did say my lining looks healthy though so hoping that's a good thing?

How are you keeping in general? Amazon do great opk's, so cheap and they work! 

Were your cramps bad? Mine are pretty intense right now xo


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry xxx. The worst of my cramping lasted 24 hours, it was like heightened period pains and I had a bit of back pain too, I guess the pain goes through. Seems like your lining is still there which I guess will come away over the next few days. When I had my scan after 3 days of bleeding and the 1 day of cramping, she said I had a Normal looking uterus with no lining, so it might not take that long to come away. And by next Fridays scan hopefully you'll get a final answer n what's going on in there. Did they say anything about your cervix being open, closed etc?

Yeah I'd say her opinion of our lining is definitely a good thing. Your uterus was ready but probably there was something not quite right with the fertilised egg and it wasn't right for it to continue on. Natures way of being cruel to be kind but in the long run its for the best I suppose. 

Did ou know that zinc is good for improving swimmers? I'm getting hubby on the oysters so he can boost his swimmers up for when we try again

So sorry, hope your cramps don't last too much longer. How r they today? Xxxx


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey Kanga, 

Cramps aren't as bad today, they got really bad friday night, I was up a few times during the night and felt quite weak and queasy. Then they were intense Saturday morning, and then last night I passed something which may have been the sac, I just don't know. It was a really weird feeling. 

Now today, my cramps aren't really bad at all. I have a few times got a contraction type pain, I usually get that around period, do u know the type I mean? It's like a shooting pain?

Yeah I heard zinc is good - and oysters are aphrodisiacs so you could be killing two birds with the one stone!!!;-)

I am going to continue with my baby aspirin and prenatals. Is there anything else you are doing? Think you mentioned b vitamins before? 

They didn't mention about my cervix being open or closed, I had an abdominal u/s, would they have needed to do an internal to find that out? Do you know what way yours is?

How are you feeling? Hope things are getting better for you. Hopefully we'll be ttc and bump buddies soon  xo


----------



## Dannib247

Girls I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your losses I am thinking of you both xx


----------



## abhiRPH

Kanga and buttercup.. I am really sorry for your loss. 

I would like to have both of u as my TTC buddies. I may try after two cycles since my doctor asked me to wait for 2 cycles after my miscarriage. Take care both you. Hope we will have healthy and happy baby soon.


----------



## kanga

Thanks Danni. And massive congrats on your pregnancy, hope it all going well and continues to do so. X

Hey Abhi, yes that would be cool. Where r u in your cycle? I think I might be ovulating next week so will be back in the sac then!

Hey Buttercup, I'm so sorry :( yes I know the type you mean, sort of a sharp pain almost on one side? With the cervix, the sonographer did say something about mine (it was an ab scan not internal), she said it was sort of closed. I just wondered, cos a closed cervix is a sign if pregnancy. It closes up for the duration. So if yours was open it might not be a great sign. You could always Ask on Friday?

I'm going to take prenatal and hubby zinc, and also a fit b complex to 'help' make sure I don't have short cycles. Not sure how much truth there is in it but hey, it doesn't hurt! I saw the doctor again and asked how they could support me in early pregnancy should I concieve again. Basically asked if they would do bloods to check if my prog was ok. She said yes but first she will find out the results of my mc testing from before my son. My doc is quite good with this sort of stuff, how yours?

My friend is also sending me some progesterone suppositories that ill use if I get preggers again! oh the joy! 

Take are buttercup, are you off work this week x


----------



## buttercup_82

Thats great Kanga, it all sounds positive! Well, given the circumstances, i like how you are being proactive! Thats what im planning on as well. 

Going to hospital on Friday, cramps aren&#8217;t as bad now and bleeding has definitely decreased. Had another biggish clot last night, so im really hoping thats it now. About the cervix, is it still a bad sign if open even though i am/have just masscarried? I had ab scan also and they didn&#8217;t mention it, but i will ask on Friday just to find out. Im guessing its open though with all the bleeding and clots? I don&#8217;t know much about this so literally just guessing 

Still taking my aspirin and prenatals, getting hubby to take a multi vitamin too (he was doing this when ttc before also) and trying to eat a good diet rich in folate!  i must see what foods contain zinc also, its in his multi-vit but may as well try and increase natural in take too!

I have booked in with a private consultant and we see him next week. Just to have a talk about what has happened and if we need to do any testing. Im really hoping that everything is okay since we have a daughter, and since my baby that i lost earlier this year was okay from a chromosome point of view, and i really don&#8217;t want to have to put off ttc &#8211; i know people might think, well if u don&#8217;t do tests you could end up back here, but im hoping given my history and the fact my mc all seem to be different that it might be ok to go ahead and ttc. I plan on going under his care when i am pregnant again, so am going to mention progesterone etc and see what he says. Apparently he is very well known and lots of women go to him for both ante natal care, and investigations after mc. Hoping all will go well!

I am back at work this week. My job isn&#8217;t too strenuous physically (in an office at a desk!) so thought it would take my mind off things. So far, so good. How about you?

Danny &#8211; thank you and congrats also on your pregnancy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

Abhi &#8211; thank you and yes that would be great, would love to be ttc buddies with you guys 

Im currently at end of mc, not sure what to do, but thinking of ntnp once bleeding stops, then if no bfp after that, begin actively (but relaxed) ttc next cycle. I guess I will need to see also what consultant says next week.

Thinking of all you ladies and hope you doing well xo


----------



## kanga

No, open or closed will be fine. It's just that for a pregnant person, you definitely want it to be closed. It sounds like you're pretty upbeat which is great, and your consultant sounds like a great shout too. Let me know if he gives you any tips!

Ie ordered the ovulation strips from amazon and will give them a go this month. I'm off work this week, I'm a desk jobber too but thought I would have some me time and the doctor signed me off. My son is settling at nursery at the moment and its not going that well, so at least this week I can pick him up a bit earlier and drop him off a bit later. 

Are you trying this month Abhi? X


----------



## abhiRPH

Hi Kanga,

I recently miscarried and my doctor asked me to wait two cycles. Meanwhile she will do analysis of my fibroids. I will start TTC in 2 months.

Hopefully next month u will have good news...:baby:


----------



## Megan1986

Ladies...my heart breaks for you! I lost one in October last year and has a d&c 11/1/12. I am now 7w2 and I still check for spotting EVERY time I go to the bathroom. It was much quicker the get preggo this time around for me and I pray you have equal luck and we all have healthy babies soon! :hug:


----------



## kanga

Best of luck today buttercup xx.


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks Megan hope u and bean doing good 

Thanks Kanga, went in for u/s and they said uterine lining looks good, just a tiny bit left to go, but I haven't bled since weds and cramps are gone. What a couple of weeks we have had!!:-(

How are you doing Hun? Hope you are good. You might be O soon I'm guessing?? I don't know what to do this cylce, whether to ttc or to wait until after first AF! Is it true that you won't get pregnant unless your body is ready to get pregnant, so it's okay to ttc before first AF from a physical pov as your body will let you know!?

Hope you are doing good xo


----------



## kanga

I wonder if your lining is building up again and you're like one week into a cycle? I'm going to wait for af before trying. We have unprotected sex and. Figure if anything happens, wha will be will be. I've been having pmt today but it seems a bit soon for af, so will have to wait and see. Have yo been discharged from care now? I'm back at work Tuesday it's all back to normal soon xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Yeah I think pretty much discharged from care, no more scans or anything, they are gonna do some blood tests on Monday. Good luck for work on Tuesday, as hard as it is to let go, I'm sure you can't wait to be back to normal!

We are going to wait for for first af also, going to (in a relaxed way) watch out for signs of ov before then and hopefully will help for next cycle, because I'm not going to temp, do opk's or anything, just going to try and relax 

Had a glass of wine last night! Felt guilty, becuase its another reminder that im not pregnant right now, but hubby said not to feel guilty and I'm glad I had it, just want to relax and definitely don't want to stress. And hopefully very soon we'll have our bfps so may as well have a glass now!;-) 

Think I've been having pmt too, had a couple of bad moods yesterday lol! Plus break out in skin so think maybe that's my hormones adjusting xo


----------



## kanga

Hi Hun. How are you doing, how's everyone else doing?

I'm feeling pretty low. Friend told me she was preggers yesterday, she would have been 2 weeks behind me so its going to be hard watching her. I really want another pregnancy. It's hard not knowing where in my cycle I am. Had ewcm on Monday but haven't had sex this week so but annoyed about that. X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi Hun, I hope you are doing ok, I know that must be so tough. Especially since she was two weeks behind you. I know it's hard, but try and stay positive and relaxed, and before you know it AF will arrive and you will know you are on a new cycle and can get to it! 

It is really hard. I know I said I wouldn't do this, but I ordered opk's from amazon. I was planning on just going with the flow, but like u I don't know where I am in cycle etc so bought thm so I can track. Have u bought any??

I still haven't taken a hpt to check if it's negative, but I randomly did opk last night and it was + then tonight again v faint +. I'm guessing this is probably fom left over hcg though??

I have also had tonnes of ewcm, but heard that's common after mc? Have u used hpt?

So I saw consultant Thursday, he scanned me and said uterus empty so it's all passed. He also prescribed me progesteone pessaries and said to start taking plus one low dose aspirin per day when I next get bfp. Hubby and I have decided to ttc after first af. Cons was really nice and I do feel happy that I will be under his care now.

How is your little boy adjusting to nursery now?I bet he is keeping u busy!

Hope everyone is doing okay, and Kanga we are here for you and will try and bring u back up when you are feeling down - here's hoping we all have bfp's soon :) xo


----------



## kanga

Hi! Sounds like you might be ovulating to me, ESP since lots of ewcm. I had that 2 weeks after I started bleeding and think I must have ovulated then too. I did try buying some ov sticks from amazn but my card had expired and I was too lazy to log back on. Maybe ill do it now! 

I have absolutely no idea where I am in my cycle which is annoying. Right, have decided, I'm going to get the sticks! We might get our first af round the same time which will be fun

I don't think lots if ewcm is common after a mc so I would guess you're ovulating. Maybe sneak in a few sessions, you never know! They do say you are super fertile after pregnancy. I conceived my son after a mc with no af in between...

Glad you're happy with your cons, what tests have they done? We're they just blood tests or anything more invasive? I got a letter today for an appt at the women's centre next month. Which I am assuming is a fertility cons. I spoke to my doctor, think I told you, and she must have set me up an appt. 

I really want to be preggers!! Work is horrendous at the moment. I just won't out but hanging around for mat pay. 

What strength aspirin is low dose aspirin? Is it just once a day after you get bfp? My 

My friend has sent me her leftover prog tabs so ill be taking those next time I get a bfp. Twice a day I think she said. In the back door, oh my 

Lovely to hear from you buttercup. Sounds like you're a lot happier than before and so on the right track xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey Kanga, 

Yes, buy the sticks!  It does sound like we could have AF around same time, this will be fun! I am feeling alot better now, just trying to stay positive, and looking forward to ttc again. I really wish I was still pregnant, but I am going by the fact that that one just wasn&#8217;t meant to be and praying that we&#8217;ll be pregnant again soon and that one will be for us! 

The cons scanned me, the machine was so clear, i could see my ovaries and everything! Have never seen that on a scan before, have you?!
He said that my uterus is empty, so at least I know the natural mc cleared everything. He said that the top of my uterus dips down very slightly. He said that usually that isn&#8217;t a problem, especially as its so slight and also because I have had a full term pregnancy before. Its just that its meant to arch upwards, and my dips very slightly. Googled it (lol) and it seems okay. Apparently of all things that there could be with your uterus, this is the best, it seems quite common. He did say also that he wasn&#8217;t even sure if it was dipping, or if it was just the machine. I think a friend of mine was told something similar after her 2nd mc (she went on to have 2 healthy babies, both 3 and 1yr old now) so hopefully it really is ok! Cons didn&#8217;t seem a bit worried &#8211; in fact, as I was leaving he said &#8211; &#8216;i think everything looks positive &#8211; the prognosis is good&#8217; so hoping thats good!! &#61514;
Low dose aspirin is 75mg, you can get it over the counter at a chemist. I was taking it daily with my previous cons but this new one said to take it from day of bfp. My previous cons (who is retiring) said theres no harm in taking it daily even before bfp, but im going to do whatever my cons tells me. So basically, he has said to me &#8211; the minute i get a bfp, start taking a daily 75mg aspirin, progesterone pessaries which he has prescribed me, also from day of bfp, i have to call his office that day and he is going to book me in for a 6 week scan. So i am feeling better now as something is really taking care of me (and I know only God can determine the outcome) but it is reassuring having this extra help. 
Thats great about your appointment with the womens centre! When you are there, mention the aspirin and prog. I said to my cons that i think i have a short luteal phase as i have always had a 28 day cycle but with using ov sticks i noticed that i didn&#8217;t get a positive opk until cd18 or so, and when he said this he nodded his head as if to say it might be an issue? Im guessing that was he thought? And maybe thats why he has prescribed this for me. Whats yours LP normally like??
Im also taking pregnacare conception and im going to get hubby the male version this week! May as well as its full of goodness. Also trying to eat good, but am still drinking loads of tea and eating loads of choc!! :-/
Hope works gets better for u. Just keep thinking of mat leave with your beautiful little bundle and that will keep u going  You sound positive too Kanga, and its great to be talking to someone at same stage! xo


----------



## kanga

Wow I think we are even more similar than prev thought. I have a tilted uterus! I was told it shouldn't cause any problems and that by the end of a pregnancy it will pretty much be like a normal uterus. 

Loving the sound of your cons. And the scans sounds fab quality. I haven't seen my ovaries before! 

Going t get some 75mg aspirin, thanks fr the tip vim waiting for af, hoping she comes soon. I also have 28 day cycles Andover sometimes as late as 18. I'm going to take b fits as apparently this can lengthen lp ... Ill try anything!

You've just reminded me hat I need find my referral letter to rearrange the date! So I better be of now but keep up the positive vibes. And next time could very well be our time. Together! X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey Kanga, how are you doing? I haven&#8217;t really been on this in what feels like ages! Well it looks like AF is here &#8211; not full flow yet so not sure if this is cd1 as yet, but glad she has finally arrived. How are things going with you? Hoping we are both on new cycle and that we can start ttc!  xo


----------



## kanga

I got af today too, started quite light around lunchtime. Opks arrived today too so it's onward to the next cycle. Feeling a bit down and lonely and it's hard seeing others pregnant around me, but hopefully it will be our turn soon xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Ah hun I know, its not easy. But like u say, lets hope this cycle is our cycle, and that we get our beautiful babies soon. Here if u need to talk, and we can keep each other positive xo


----------



## kanga

I had my fs appointment last week and it was pretty rubbish. He just said my bloods are Normal and that I've had a child before so its just bad luck that I had another mc. Are you tracking ovulation? Going to poas tomorrow. Dh just home from a weekend away and I'm hoping he's up for it to tonight!!

How has your month been? X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey! Great to hear from you. That&#8217;s good news that your bloods are normal, and although I no one likes bad luck, in a way hopefully thats all it has been and hopefully we are both going to have some good luck soon, right?

Have you poas yet or is tomorrow your first time?? (actually yesterday now as I see you posted on 19th!) any +ve yet?? I have been poas but still &#8211;ve, I am on cd 13/14 and I don&#8217;t normally ovulate until around cd 18/19 so hoping for a +ve in the next couple of days! Have been getting in a bit of practice in the meantime anyways ;-) 

What cd are you? I know we got AF same day &#8211; I&#8217;m just not sure, do I take cd1 as when AF first kind of came, or when she fully came as in, full flow? If full flow, pretty sure that means I&#8217;m on cd13!

Do you drink tea/coffee or anything? I was worried I was drinking too much (about 3 cups of tea a day (with 1 sugar...) plus chocolate intermittently!) I am just so paranoid at the minute that anything could be causing me to have a mc (currently Im worrying about too much caffeine, affect on egg etc! DH thinks im crazy!) DH has said not to worry so much and just do things as normal, and I know he&#8217;s right as worrying will not help, but its just difficult. I&#8217;m excited about TTC but I&#8217;m also really scared about having another mc. Love the idea of getting a +ve hpt but really hate that space of time from getting it to having first scan and then getting through the first tri. Feel like I cant enjoy that part anymore!! :-(

Right, rant over! I&#8217;m back to PMA! We have to be positive all the way ... xo


----------



## kanga

Hey! Well I opk'd yesterday and it got gradually darker. Pretty sure I will ov today or tomorrow so it's morning and evening for us at the mo. I take cd 1 from the first day of any blood. So that would make us cd14 (was af on the tues or weds?). 

I'm a tea lover! I've switched to decaf coffee in the coffee shops. And trying to reduce tea but its hard. I think I will make a concerted effort now though to go decaf or limit tea to one or two a day. Just in case!

I'm on a course with work this week staying away in a hotel but I've had to come home for bding purposes!! Bit annoying but hoping to get preggo this month. I hope we both do

I'm taking 3 or 4 folic acids a day and a b vit tablet to help lengthen my lp. Dh is going to make us some smoothies with macs powder in. Ugh. It tastes horrible, have you tried it?

It's totally normal to be nervous Hun and if you feel yo want to do something just to be sure, when if ou thin it's silly (I don't think it's silly btw) then just do it as that is jus the path we are on now. I can't Maine getting through first tri again, it seems like an age away and a massive uphill battle. Im really hoping we can get pregnant and stay pregnant again very soon xxx


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey there! 

I opkd also using ICs, I got a kind of line yesterday but I heard with OPKs its meant to be darker than control, so I did another and got another kind of line  but compared to day before yesterday its definitely something. Took one this morning and there was a line on it, not as dark as control but definitely darker  although I have heard you arent really meant to do OPKs (atleast not ICs) first thing in the AM? Will test again this evening!

Thats great about your +ve  I hope you are getting to it!! :-D 

I spotted on the Weds then full flow on the Thursday, so Im guessing Im cd14 today  there or there abouts anyway! So hopefully I will be O soon also!!

Im limiting my tea to two a day  kind of went on chocolate overload last night so have to stop that! Lol. Have had a wee bit of chocolate today so Im going to try hard and refrain rest of day. Just love a chocolate biccy with my cuppa!!!

Ahh thats annoying being away from home, but good that you are able to get back home! 

I am taking pregnancare conception  have been taking it since jan, but not sure if my build up of reserves from it will be worth anything since then as mc in between. Also drinking a glass of grapefruit juice in the AM  its supposed to help with ewcm. I dont know yet if i have noticed a big change in it, was worried that i wasnt really having much cm past day or two when i saw that the opk might be +ve but then today (sorry TMI!) after a bm I noticed alot of ewcm when I wiped! (again sorry about that TMI!)

What is machs powder?? Should we try it?! Trying to eat lots of green leafy veg, I love spinach and broccoli as it is, but havent had much past few days so need to ramp that up again this week. 

Lovely hearing from you  looking forward to your updates and hope you are doing good  xo


----------



## kanga

Maca powder. Not sure exactly what it is but its suppoesd to improve sperm quality and egg quality. Side effect it incrases sex drive! Dont worry about the TMI's hun, I'm sure I have some for you too ;)

My IC lines have been getting darker but i'm not sure if ti was definitely darker than the control line. But I think I am dertile this week so we are getting down to it! Last night and this morning. Tonight. Tomorrow night. And prob Friday night and Sat to be sure. I feel sorry for dh as he wasnt really 'up' for it this morning but he did so I was very pleased hehe!

Im going to try the grapefruit juice trick as I never really have loads of ewcm. Esp when we're having sex so often (told you I had a TMI). I have some concieve+ but its left over from when we were trying for our first so its poss out of date.

DH coming to my hotel later! I'm going to try and get out of the dinner I'm supposed to go to here tonight, just want to go out for a nice pub tea you know, and not bother with all this fuss.

I didnt know about the not testing in the AM with opk's, thanks for the info. I'll test when I get home tomorrow pm and see what that one says.

I recks there will be some residual pregnacare conception goodness in there, definitely. I'm only taking folic acid but have some pregnacare in the cupboard which I'll switch to if I get a bfp. I've got all my ic pregnancy tests this month to keep me occupied! When do you normally test? I'm quite good at holding out til the end.

Sounds like dh has been doing well on the maca as he was telling me about having a smoothie with it in while he was giving ds his tea. Bless

How's work going?


----------



## buttercup_82

Work is okay, finding it a little hard to get motivated at the minute, think its getting to that time of year where I just need a holiday!! Were so busy at the min though! How is yours going? Is your little boy getting on well at nursery? 

Thats so sweet about your DH! So lovely when they get on board with all the wee extra things for TTC 

So I did an OPK last night and it was definitely positive! Way darker than before! And I did another this morning, didnt think it was as dark but left it a while and it was.(I am now doing opks like 23 times a day!) So its as dark as control line. We dtd last nite and planning on again tonight! I just feel now though that we didnt really put in much effort before getting this positive OPK. What I mean is, the last few times I did OPKs I didnt get a positive until around cd17  19 roughly. This time it is a bit earlier at cd 14, so I suppose when we dtd before last night, like last weekend for example, I was thinking that it was so far away from O, when really it might not have been. So, I didnt do the whole  putting my hips in the air, etc! Lol. Only did that last night, didnt even do that when we dtd on Monday! Iykwim?

Im thinking about this too much!!! Lol. DH will be telling me to calm down and stop thinking about it all! lol

Did you get somewhere nice last night for tea? Im sure you will be glad to see weekend!


----------



## kanga

I know what you mean about work. It's a means to an end for me at the moment, not really enjoying it. 

Hurrah for the opk and for ovulating a bit earlier in your cycle. Gives you a longer lp for eggy to cling on during. I'm not sure we did enough bding. When the opk is positive it says on the pack that you are going to ov in the next 12 to 48 hours. That's quite a big window. Still, am hoping and praying. Are you symptom spotting??!

Charlie's getting on great at nursery thanks. He goes 2 days and only cries a bit when I drop him off and never when we pick him up. His eating has improved and he does lots of activities so I'm happy. 

I'm feeling a bit sicky today prob because I haven't eaten much. Symptoms are so easy to see aren't they!


----------



## kanga

What cd are we?


----------



## buttercup_82

I think we are cd19 or 20, yeah I know what u mean about symptons! I'm trying so hard not to sympton spot, but ... Since u asked ;-) ... Not really much in the way of symptoms, but I have been feeling a bit crampy today - dull cramps really in my lower back, kind of like mild AF cramps. I've also had a bit of creamy cm - it's been quite think, and sticky, but not copious amounts at the same time. That was always a big pregnancy symptom for me, but I think it could be normal either way!

I just think - I have had symptons each time i have been pregnant, but even with that three of the times it ended in mc. So I guess whilst I'll be excited to get a bfp, I'll then be nervous again until scans showing a strong hb. I think that's the thing for us now, eh? 

That could be a good sign though feeling sicky - even if due to hunger - because another symptom is hunger pangs! 

Anything else to report? How much did u bd? I'm not sure either - I wasn't expecting to O until now, but at same time it only takes one spermy, and when I got pregnant with dd we oly bd twice! Hoping this month is positive for both of us!!!


----------



## kanga

Well our schedule was.... Monday pm, Tuesday am and pm, weds pm, Friday pm. Fri was a bit of a funny one. I was really busy with sorting baby out and getting ready for night out, and had to pop to waitrose at last minute to get birthday card for my friend whose meal I was going to at 7.30. We ended up having a quick quickie at 7.35. Not sure how much use I was as everything pretty much came out straight away (euh!) but nt to worry. I'm hoping to have had all bases covered!

That's good that you're having cm. I agree, it's aLl about getting a good way through first tri with a strong hb or two. First tri drags so much. When I was back at the hospital for my fs appointment I so wanted t be pregnant again and at the hospital for that reason. It brought back pads of memories of being lreggers with ds as I was in and out if hospital a lot so it brought all that back. I can remember being 6 moths preggo like it was yesterday. 

Come on testing day!!

Are you watching bgt? I'm just catching up!


----------



## buttercup_82

I agree! I know that feeling, I was same with dd, it doesn't seem like long ago at all! Hopefully it won't be too much longer until we are back in hospital for a good reason. 

That sounds like u have covered your bases really well!!! Keeping my fxd for us both! 

Not seen bgt but I must start watching it, although I have so many things sky plussed at the minute but just not enough time to watch it all!


----------



## kanga

Hehehe! Bfn on ic this morning. Couldn't resist! X


----------



## buttercup_82

Lol!!

How u feeling, any more symptoms!!?? Hopefully this time next week that will be a bfp!!!


----------



## kanga

No none! You? I think I'm out. Rubbish.


----------



## buttercup_82

Your not out til af arrives!!! I'm feeling much the same, pretty tired, but then again I'm always tired!


----------



## kanga

I've been scoffing some serious chocolate recently. Got loads for my birthday! Bfn again this morning on an ic. I'm not bothered though, know its way too early really!


----------



## buttercup_82

Happy birthday to you!!! I hope u had a lovely day! did u do anything nice?havent tested yet, gonna hold out as long as possible, but I know I will be dying to test soon!! When would it be not too early, do you think??


----------



## kanga

Thank you :) 

I recks cd10 is not too early. What are you now? You're doing well holding out, I haven't tested for a few days but am hoping and praying 

Went for a nice meal for y birthday. One with hubby and one with friends. Had a really good birthday which is rare for me as not a lot normally happens!


----------



## buttercup_82

Glad you had a lovely birthday! 

I am on cd26, possibly 10dpo. I just dont know, last week I was having what I think were strong symptoms, like achey legs, lots of creamy cm, soreheads (although it was quite hot out) and crampy feelings in lower back. But today I dont really feel like I have any symptoms! Not very much cm (although a little stretchy white after bm, sorry tmi...) I am not really having hunger pangs which is what is throwing me, because it has always been a tell tale sign for me in pregnancy. I feel a bit hungry now, but I just dont think I&#8217;m getting the pangs like before. So that with the lack of cm today is making me think I am out. I also had a little bit of thrush this month which I dont usually get.

anything else to report on your side? I am going to try and hold off testing until atleast AF is due. Or maybe the day before? praying too xo


----------



## kanga

Think I'm cd26 today. Just tested just now before the shower. Was in there about 15 mins and had a faint line when I got out. Wowowowowowowowowowwwwwww. Will retest in the morning!

Sounds like you had symptoms last week, you never know til af shows! It could still be early for hunger to have really set in so dont count yourself out just on that. Why don't you test in the morning. Do you have any ics? Bit gutted I only have ics. Might get some tests from boots on the way in to work tomorrow


----------



## buttercup_82

Oh wow!!! That's great!!! You should buy a frer in morning and test with that! but a line is a line, so I think it's looking good!!! 

What all symptoms have you had so I can compare? Im feeling bloated tonight, but just not sure, I just don't know what to think, staying positive but don't want to get my hopes up. Praying it will happen for us soon. 

I'm so happy for u!!! xo


----------



## buttercup_82

Ps don't have any ics but might pop to the shop tomorrow!


----------



## kanga

Yes get some tests in! I might stop off at telcos on the way to work and get their cheap ones...

I've been bloated too, but ever since having my son I've been a bit of a potbelly. No real hunger which I usually get. I had some crampings around a week ago which I hope is a good sign. The line could def be an Evan though so I have everything crossed. I usually get hungry for chocolate around af time and I haven't really had that, so hat could be a symptom too. No change to my boobs. Tbh nothing to note really. Last time I just knew but this month I haven't felt that. God I hope it's a bfp! I hope you get yours too, that would be ace xxx


----------



## buttercup_82

i think it all sounds positive! the fact that u got a faint line on an IC for one - they are usually only really good after AF is due i think, so you got a line before AF due is great! Plus I have also heard that you cant get a false positive - line will only come up if there is hcg there. 

keep me posted this morning and good luck!!! xo


----------



## kanga

Got a bfp with the tesco test this morning! Have you tested yet, do it do it do it!! X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey! I wasn&#8217;t able to get online last night to respond to you as we had visitors round all evening!! Thats fantastic news about your positive test!!!!! Well, i also took a test yesterday (in work at lunch time actually as I really felt like i was about to come on, and i just wanted to be put out of my misery if i wasn&#8217;t pregnant) &#8211; but i got a really faint line &#8211; that was on a First Response one step which you can only use from day of missed period (AF due today i think). So last night before our friends called round, i bought a first response early result which can be used before missed period, and I got a good clear positive! I&#8217;m so thankful and praying that this will stick &#8211; for both of us!!!!

took my first progesterone last night. really hoping things will go well this time round - positive attitudes all the way!! :-D xo


----------



## kanga

OH MY GOD!! Thats so amazing, congratulations!! I took my first prog last night too, it wasnt too bad. How are you feeling, any hunger yet? Congratulations again, this is such brilliant news. Really hoping and praying its a sticky one for both of us xx


----------



## buttercup_82

Thank you!!! :-D so happy for both of us, and so cool that we both got our BFPs together after what we went through together before!!!

Well, I woke up at 5 am (well dd did!) and I had some hunger pangs then, I have been getting some hunger pangs throughout the day but I just don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s any different to how I usually am. I noticed my bbs very sensitive last night, I usually never get that! They were very sensitive this morning when I got up, but that might be because of the progesterone?? But they were definitely tingly before I took the pessary. My legs were really achy yesterday and I was pretty bloated/crampy. Today I&#8217;m just tired (again prob because of my 5am wakeup call!!)am feeling hungry now but its nearly lunch time. Argh! It&#8217;s so hard trying to work out if I actually feel any different to normal!! How about you? Any hunger pangs or anything else??!


----------



## kanga

How many profs are you taking and what strength are they. My friend has given me some 400mg ones which she had twice a day. I did one last night and will again tonight. 

I'm really touchy. A bit like I've got pmt. could be that I'm tired though,I hope it's just that. Been a bit hungrier today but it could be psychological! I'm on holiday next week which is great timing. If I can just get to 7/8 weeks ill feel so much better about it all. I'm going to have a scan around then. Do you think you'll have an early scan? X


----------



## buttercup_82

Im taking one 400mg cyclogest at nighttime, plus a low dose aspirin daily (75mg) im also taking prenatal - pregnacare plus which has the folic acid etc in it. 

Im feeling sooo tired all day, but its hard to tell if thats anymore than usual! I get the mood swings myself sometimes! Bbs still tender. I know what u mean about getting to 7/8 weels. Think we just have to take this step by step staying positive all the way  yes I will definitely be booking in for an early scan, especially after everything that has happened in the past xo


----------



## buttercup_82

Ps great timing on holiday for sure!! Just relax loads


----------



## kanga

It great that you feel tired and sore boobs! My nips were a bit tender in the shower this morning. Glad it's not just me that gets mood swings too! 

A you feeling sick at all? I have a little nausea but its like its an underlying feeling of nausea iykwim rather than taking over my person. Hoping it will get stronger. How are your hunger pangs?

8 weeks will be a big milestone for sure. Less than 4 weeks to go for us xx

Going to a church fete this morning and another this ago. Living the dream! What are you up to this weekend! Xx


----------



## buttercup_82

sorry only replying now, not been online all weekend as we were away visiting family and enjoying the lovely weather! 

How was your weekend? Hope the fetes were enjoyable!! :) Ours wasnt too exciting, very relaxed and chilled though! 

Getting hunger pangs more often now, been eating massive lunches and still looking for a big tea as well!!! How is your nausea? thats great that you are getting it, always a little bit of reassurance! How are you feeling in general? I have got thrush now, due to the prog pessaries I think, but have been prescribed some cream which I pick up this afternoon thankfully!!

I know what you mean, 8 weeks will be a big milestone. I really hope things go well for both of us, really just want to get my early scan and hoping that all will be ok! i still feel nervous after everything that has happened but trying to stay positive :) I know I have DD (which I'm so thankful for) so I know I have done it before, but it is still hard. I know you probably feel the same. 

How you doing? Any side effects from the prog?? xo


----------



## kanga

Lovely to hear from you! N glad you're getting hunger pangs, that's a good sign for you. I'm not feeling great. Sickness and hunger have subsided. I'm worried but know there's nothing i can do n just really really want some ms

I'm a centreparcs at the moment. Love it! Definitely coming again. Have you ever been? X


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey don't be worrying - in fact I would say the reason it has subsided is because you are at centreparcs and you don't have time to notice! Honestly, I know that might seem strange but all weekend I don't notice anything because I'm so busy, but when Im back to work and at my desk, I notice things more as I'm sitting still (usually bored!) so try not to let it worry you.

Not been to centreparcs but we've talked about it before, lots of our family and friends have been and loved it! I bet your little man is having lots of fun! 

Enjoy rest of holiday, and even though I know it's not easy, try not to worry xo


----------



## jessshakespea

Wow, just read through this whole thread. What a rollercoaster. So sorry you had to go through losses again but so happy to see you had BFPs!! Good luck to you both. I'm just 6weeks after a mmc. I will be thinking of you!
:hugs:


----------



## buttercup_82

Aww thank you Jess  it has been a rollercoaster for sure, we're just hoping and praying that things are okay this time, for all of us!

im so sorry to hear about your mmc too, its so difficult. I'm so happy for you that you got your bfp!! will be thinking about you too:flower: xo


----------



## kanga

Hey buttercup. Well we r back from centreparcs and I have a little nausea now and then but still,that's about it! How are your symptoms? 

Hi Jess! It has been such a rollercoaster. Hoping it turns out well for all of us this time round. My first pregnancy ended in mmc, it's so devastating isn't it. But you're 6 weeks now and that is fabulous. What symptoms do you have?

I'm just abut to go out for an median takeaway, starving marvin here. And just ordered the food for my sons 2nd birthday party next Monday. I'm so stressed about it!


----------



## jessshakespea

I was getting worried as I didn't have any until yesterday. Now my boobs are sore and I've been sick and felt nausea a couple of times. I normally get hyperemesis when its a successful pregnancy (twice), so I will be worried unless I'm horribly ill. Lol. 
I don't think I could cope with a 2nd birthday party right now! Hope he has a great time.
Yay for us and our bfps!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies!

I havent been online all weekend so sorry for only replying now. Kanga - hope the birthday party went well! How many did you have round and what did you do? Im sure you are wrecked now! Glad you are starting to feel sick, and you too Jess!! 

Afm, I have been having achey legs, hungers pangs, back ache/cramps and tiredness &#8211; but i am always tired!! Praying everyday that things will be okay for us all and our little babies 

Is anyone having any side effects from the progesterone? (jess i cant remember if you are on it or not?) im getting pretty bad thrush which i never get, think its the pessaries thats causing it, doc prescribed me a cream to use so hopefully will calm it a bit. But as long as baby is okay i can deal with it!!!


----------



## kanga

Hey buttercup! How are you taking the prog? I'm using the rear entrance but have noticed a bit of the start of possible thrush today. No ther side effects yet!

Party is next Monday x

Glad to hear you're having some symptoms. Almost6 weeks now. I have a bit of ms first thing but it soon subsides x


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey! Are you back to work after your break to centreparcs? Im sooo tired today, hate Mondays!!

Im taking them via the front, was too scared to do rear lol!! everyone says that it is better but i think im gonna keep taking it the way I am, even though I am getting thrush :-/ 

Great stuff about the nausea! When do you usually start to feel sick? For me its usually around the 8 week mark. I know, almost 6 weeks &#8211; so much has happened in the past 6 months for both of us!! xo


----------



## kanga

Hey ladies! Nausea is slowly increasing, yay. And. Have a bit of heartburn today. I had in second and third tri with my son but it seems a bit early to be having it already!?

I'm also really tired. Really need to wash my hair, not sure I can get away with another dry shampoo day tomorrow. Just can't motivate myself to get in the shower!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey Ladies!

Hope you are all doing good. Kanga, thats great about your nausea!! yayyy!!

can you believe we are at 6 weeks? 

im still so tired and hunger pangy. Trying to maintain PMA!! walking into work this morning i was going quite fast (i am a fast walker) so by the time i got to my desk i was actually out of breath! so of course this worried me, should i not have been walking fast etc. i know this might sound silly, but after everything that has happened, i have become so paranoid!! :wacko:

PMA. Staying positive everyday :thumbup: xo


----------



## kanga

pMA all the way! I ran for the train the other day and thought the exact same thing hehe. 

I phoned Epu today and I'm going to be under the Silver Star unit again like I was with my son. You get scanned every two weeks plus bloods etc taken and monitored. They are sending me a scan date for either this Monday or next. Yay!

I told her I was taking prog. She recommended baby aspirin also and to take it in the afternoon or evening. Are you taking baby aspirin?

I've got a massive podgey belly! I look about 4 months gone. Also have lots of snot! Sorry that's gross. I seem to be sniffing all the time. Symptom? Or simply hayfever?

6+ now, soon to be seven once the weekend is out of the way. I'm hanging n to the PMA like you! Please let this be it

Do you think you'll go for an early scan? X


----------



## buttercup_82

That's great!! Hopefully you will get one soon! And it's fantastic they are taking such good care of you, it will give you such reassurance. I'm going private so hopefully will be well looked after too. I have a scan next weds, I'm so nervous but excited at the same time. Really praying that everything is ok! One minute I feel like I have loads of symptoms then the next I don't!

Like today I was worried I wasn't hungry or tired, but then I realised I had been munching on rich teas and then I started yawning as well, so felt a bit better. Tonight my bbs all of a sudden feel different... I think! Don't know if it's in my head, but I never get sore bbs but right now they almost feel sunburnt if that makes any sense?!

Yes I'm taking aspirin, I take 1x75mg aspirin just after my tea along with my pregnacare, then my progesterone at bedtime. Such a routine now  will do anything if it helps our little one  

I feel bloated one minute then the next I don't. I'm worrying about everything!! Ahhh! Please let it all be ok xo


----------



## kanga

I'm right there with you with the bloating. My jeans are tight already!

How's the thrush, hopefully not too bad? When do we keep doing the progs until? I'm doing just one in the evening now

Sill feeling sick, it's like an all day thing. I'm so so tired aswell my sons party was today and I am totallybexhausted. Plus he was up twice last night for a good hour each time as he's teething his back molars bless him. I've double dosed him tonight before bed with calpol and neurofen so I hope he doesn't wake with pain again tonight. 

Any idea when you might get a scan? I haven't heard abut mine yet

Still hungry? I'm hungry all the time! And thirsty! Sme good symptoms yay!!!

Xx


----------



## jessshakespea

Really glad you are both getting good symptoms. I have been pretty sick too, but not quite as sick as I am used to. I had a private scan at the weekend and I was 7+3 on Sunday, hb good and strong :) That was a relief for us after last time. I know it's no guarantee but still.

Got my first mw appointment on Friday. Hope you are all having a good week xx


----------



## kanga

That's Ab Fab Jess that you got a good sting heartbeat! Your mc chances will go down now, so they say (once you've seen a hb at 7+). Did you contact your ms directly to schedule the booking in appt? I'm having a scan on Monday and if Alls well ill contact the me office later that week to schedule booking in. Have you got any other symptoms? Xxx


----------



## springbeduk13

Kanga and Buttercup and others who posted along the way - thank you for sharing your rollercoaster ride and really wishing you the best now - I was so rooting for you to get BPFs after the sad outcomes. Really, though, thank you - it is so helpful to know I'm not alone (anxious about spotting right now ... just over 5 w after a mc a year ago) and that things will work out one way or another even if there are bumps (before the bumps we want!) in the road.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## kanga

I wish you all the best too springbed! Has the spotting stopped, is it red? Hopefully it's ib and harmless but eat us know x

I had a scan today and everything looks fine, strong hb and dates all tie up. Brilliant.


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, things have been so busy!!

Ahhh Kanga thats fantastic news!!  I have my scan on weds, praying everything is ok and that baby is growing well. How have u been feeling?

Thanks for your lovely message springbed and hope you are doing ok. Really hope this has helped you, and hoping everything turns out good for u. Take care.

Xo


----------



## springbeduk13

Thank you both for your well wishes. Unfortunately, spotting continued and got more; went to ER (away from home all week so couldn't see regular Dr.) hgc only 84 on Monday and u/s didn't show even a sac or anything. And uterine lining rather thin. Had follow-up hgc today (ER doc said they couldn't rule out that it was ectopic or maybe actually still OK just earlier than I'd thought) won't get result 'til Friday because tomorrow is a holiday. :( My bbt was down some yesterday and all the way down today, and bleeding has continued and with clots. So ... I'm pretty sure it's 2nd in a row m/c (not sure if "chemical" or what kind really?) at about 5w 3d. Hope DH and I can see Dr. soon to start the process of trying to find out why and what to do to have a better chance of the 3rd time being the charm. 

Best wishes to you (and all others in this group) for healthy pregnancies and babies! I'll hope to be back here in a few months.
-springbeduk


----------



## dairymomma

I've been stalking this thread from the start and I had to say you ladies have given me so much hope. It was so exciting to see you both get bfps right off the bat and I am rooting for you both. (You too, Spring, got my fingers crossed you get a bfp soon!) I just found out yesterday that my baby died at 13 1/2 to 14 weeks and I was 14+2ish. But I'm hopeful seeing you both were able to conceive right away after your m/c. Not sure I want to get another bfp right away as I want a hysteroscopy to check my uterus/tubes first but I'm hopeful another rainbow baby is on the way for us in the future. I see it happened for you!


----------



## kanga

Hi Dairy mama. I'm so very very sorry for your loss. My first loss was at 13w aswell so I know how difficult it is. I wish you a speedy recovery and that you get some results from hystereosocy soon. You will be a mummy it's just not at this time unfortunately. But you will get your turn, believe it. Xx

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow spring. It's still early days so quite understandable for numbers and sizes to be out a bit. Fx'd for you!

I'm 8+1 today and feel rubbish all the time (yay). It gets worse as the day goes on. I have another scan booked for Monday (double yay)

Howard you buttercup xxx


----------



## dairymomma

I have two miracle children already so I know I can get there. Just don't know why I'm still having trouble hence the hysteroscopy. But yes, I will believe it. Just today, I got this feeling I'll have another little girl and her name will be Ruth. Whether this daughter comes to us through adoption or I give birth to her myself, we'll love her just as much.


----------



## kanga

9 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, us have been a little crazy. Seen our babies he but a week later it has stopped at 8 weeks :'-( had ERPC yesterday and am getting genetic testing done on baby as this is third in a row. Can't believe it. Doing ok, so so grateful for my dd. staying positive tho. My consultant is going to do further tests and I praying that we will be able to add to our family soon. 

Hope all u ladies are doing good. Kanga I. So glad things are going well for u, I really am. Happy and healthy 9months to u, and hopefully I'll be joining I again soon 

Xo


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry buttercup. I hope you get some answers from your tests and I hop you get another forever baby so. Enjoy your summer with your daughter and hope you are back here soon xxoo


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks kanga. Just realised my spelling is awful in last post! hopefully will be again soon - and will be keeping an eye out for your updates  xo


----------

